# La Peppina & Ceado E7



## conchord (Sep 3, 2014)

I've just finished rebuilding a La Peppina and thought I'd show her off...Paired with a Ceado E7 grinder for a super quiet set up.


----------



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

looks good man! I do enjoy a good rebuild!


----------



## conchord (Sep 3, 2014)

Thanks Danny! It was much more work than I'd anticipated but well worth it when I tasted the first shot from her


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Wow looks great, after all your hard work you'll be rewarded with a nice cup of joe .


----------



## conchord (Sep 3, 2014)

Thecatlinux said:


> Wow looks great, after all your hard work you'll be rewarded with a nice cup of joe .


Cheers! I'm still trying to hone my technique but I've honestly not had a bad shot from it yet. I'm currently using the circle from my 2 year olds shape sorting toy as a tamper (it's a perfect fit!) until I can source a decent one that fits.


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

Nice work!!


----------



## Coffee Dog (Dec 6, 2014)

That looks so cool, congrats!


----------

